# الخلطة طبيعية 100% و مفتحة بحول الله



## مسوقة26 (20 مايو 2012)

طة تبيض قمر 14 تبيض للبشرة و تفتيح للاماكن الداكنة

الخلطة طبيعية 100% و مفتحة بحول الله

يظهر مفعولها خلال اسبوعين شرط الالتزام بالاستخدام م

ميزاتها


تفتح و تبيض الاماكن الداكنة و الحساسة

ملمس ناعم مثل الحرير

مكوناتها
كريمات طبيعية 100% و اعشاب

طريقة الاستخدام

يدهن الجسم بها ليلا و في الصباح يغسل مع الفرك بالصابون

النتائج

تبيض رهيب يشهد الله على كلامي عن تجربة شخصية

استخدمتها قبل اسبوعين مع الدلكة التركية ماشاء الله

اعطت نتائج رهيبة






التجارب​








مشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رغم الالم ابتسم الله يسعدك يا ام زوزو على خلطة التبيض ما شاء الله و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله ما صدقت نتاىجها بيضت الاماكن الداكنة الله يجعلها في ميزان حساناتك على صدقك



المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة روح الفرح
بنات انا بكتب لكم تجربتي مع الخلطة تبيض قمر 14

انا كان عندي بقع في جسمي بنية اللون و رحت لاكثر من دكتور ل لاسف ما كان يروح درجة التغميق تمام 100 % الين اتصفحت احد المواقع ووجدت خلطة ام زوزو و ما كان في تجارب بصراحة اترددت الف مرة في شراها و كلمتها اكثر من مرة و بعدها اتوكلت على الله و اشتريتها و استخدمتها بصراحة ما صدقت انها اخفت البقع البنية في الفترة المحددة ان شاء الله استمر عليه مشكورة ام زوزو



المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نبض الوله
مشكورة ام زوزو على الخلطة و تعاملك الذوق


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اناهيد
بيض الله وجهك على هالخلطة يا ام زوزو ظهرت النتائج من رابع يوم بيضت الركب و الاكواع و ان شاء الله اوصل لليوم ال15 و اكتب لك النتيجة النهائية

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ليت حزنے مچرد دمعھ وآبگيه
مشكوره ياالغلا ع الخلطة قمر 14 بصراحة حضرت زواج اخوي و صدق طلعت قمر 14 انا شوق يا ام زوزو من الجبيل فكرتني

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ● مشـاإْ۶ـر ●
يعطيك العـآفيه على الخلطة بنات طلبت مني ام زوزو ان اكتب لكم تجربتي مع الخلطة بصراحة انا استخدمتها قبل زواجي ب 20 يوم رائعة بمعنى الكلمة بيضت و فتحت الاماكن الداكنة بانتظم عليها باذن الله مشكورة ام زوزو


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب كله
حبيباتي انا أأومن و بشده بهذي المقوله ( لكل داء دواء) ..
انتي فقط توكلي على الله ثم حطي في بالك هالمقوله ..


مين فينا ما يعاني من الخطوط البيضا .. اتعبت الكل .. ( الا من رحم ربي ) ..
يعني تلاقين عندك لو خط صغيييير ما يبين بس ودك تقشعينه .. تحسينه ينرفز ههههه .

استخدمت اكثر من خلطة و اكثر من كريم و خسرت ريالاتي الين ربي وفقني ووصلت لخلطة ام زوزو اكون صريحة معكم انا استمريت عليها لفترة اطول الين وصلت للنتيجة المطلوةبة

بارك الله فيكي ام زوزو


المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ! يَكفِينيے تمْـلكِنِے
يعطيك الف عافيه ام زوزو على خلطة قمر 14 و ان شاء الله اجيب لك زباين عليها موفقة يا قلبي

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة من كوكب اخر
الكــل انهبــل ع بشرتي (( والله مبسوطـه ))


حبيت افيدكم زي ماستفدت انا منكم


وربي يابنات اني ماابالغ اني يوم داومت صديقاااتي انهبلوا ع بشرتي وش مسويه ... حليااانه...الخ تسلمي ام زوزو على خلطة قمر 14


السلام عليكم

هلااااااااااااا بنووووووووووتات
انا اليوم بكتب لكم تجربتي من خلطة بياض ام زوزو وانعجبت من كلااااامها وانتو شوفو وجربو والي تجرب تقولنا

بصراحه؟ انا جربت خلطه والله يشهد علي وعلى صديقتي وامها وخالتي وخواتي وامي... ان ماشفت احلى منهااااااااااااااااااااا

تطلع النتايج من ثالث استخدام

مشكور يا قلبي


المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طموح المجد
شكراً ولا تفي بحقك يا ام زوزو بارك الله فيكي على خلطة قمر 14 خرجت من النفاس شي ثاني بيضت الرقبة عندي ووحدت اللون بس انا استمريت عليها اكثر من 15 يوم طمعت بصراحة لبياض اكثر يعطيكي العافية



quote=نـادرة الوجـود;66956719]مرا حلوه خلطتها بيضتني بشكل واااااااااااااااااااااااااضح


quote=غيووم حزينة;62123131]والله انا استخدمتهااا والشاهد الله انهااا فضيعه مرة الخلطة بيااض روعه روعه وشهرين بعدين نستخدم كريمات تثبت اللي وصلت البشرة[/quote]


quote=oOoســهــارىoOo;62122165]انا استخدمتها مررت صفت لي بشرتي ..
بس للامانه يمر يوم ويومين ما استخدمها .. بس ارجع لها ..

والحمدلله مرتاحه عليها ..
الله يجزاها خير ..[/quote]



[=أغلى الدان;]انا استخدمتها غيرت بشرتي بشكل غيييييييير
والكل يسألني حاطة مكياج ولا هذي بشرتك
واي احد يشوفني يدري اني مهتمه ببشرتي
استخدمتها لجسمي ولوجهي
اما كوعي وركبتي للأسف ماتغيروا وهذا الشيء يختلف من بنت لبنت
أول اسبوع طلع لي حبوب حمراء وآشارت لي اخت أم زوزو ان هذا الشيء عادي اول اسبوع
ومع الإستمرار بتختفي وفعلا اختفت بالمره
ظهري ووجهي وصدري كله اتغير للبياااااااااااض
الله يعطيها العافية اخت أم زوزو ويطول لنا بعمرها
هذي تجربتي واتمنى اكون افدتك
[/quote]



quote=غلا المحبة;15277452]جربيها تراء مره حلوه
انا يدى غمقت من السفر
واستعملت الخلطة فتحت
حتى الاكواع خف منها السواد
والرقبة فتحت كمان

جربيها وانتى مغمضة عيونك[/quote]


*=فلوريت;13301489]اهلين اختي أم زوزو
انا استخدمتها وليه اسبوعين والخلطه جداً رائعه في تفتيح بسيط بستخدمها لمدة شهرين واقول لك النتيجه ويعطيك الف عافيه ياقمر[/quote]


(المهاااا);13301591]لي فتره قصيره( ست ايام )استخدمها والنتيجه الى الان مشجعه مرررررررره
بشرتي مختلطه الى جافه مع الحرصارت مررررررررره الله لايوريك
صابون لوكس هو اللي استخدمه 



لا قلبي

انا لي تسع ايام بالضبط ولله الحمد ملاحظه تفتيح بسييط

وطريقتي
اني احطها بالليل يعني من الساعه عشر واذا قمت غسلتها بصابونه البابايا وبعدين جل شور
معطر وادهن جسمي كله ببسلم واشطفه زين بمويه بارده

و
نوعية بشرتي
حساسه مع جفاف بسيط

وبالنسبه لوجهي
احطها بنفس الطريقه بس اذا قمت ماغسلها بغسول لاني ماشريت شي يبيلي اروح اجيبلي مجموعه
كامله لتنظيف الوجه

ومشكوره ياعمري والله انا كنت ساكته متعمده قلت خل اكمل شهر واشوف النتيجه واقولك ماكان ودي استعجل...

ويعطيك


الف عافيه ياقلبي


$أم زوزو$;47246751]جعل يومي قبل امي;13381182]
.
.
.

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

اختي أم زوزو انا ا ستخدمت خلطتك وهي روعه ماشاء الله تبارك الله..

استخدمها بعد ما اصلي العشا احطها بوجهي واذا صحيت الصباح اغسلها بـ صابونة الكركم..

ونوعية بشرتي عاديه.. لاهي ناشفه مره و لا هي دهنيه..

بس مع صابونة الكركم تنشف وجهي


غرشوبة زعبيل;13470051]صباح الورد اختي أم زوزو

شحالج الغاليه، والله مستانسه عالخلطه صدق رووووووعه فتحت ايدي وويهي وركبي، بغيت اخبرج سالفه قبل سنه تقريبا كنت اشرب مراميه وانزلق الكوب من ايدي ونزل الماي الحار على ريولي طبعا ريولي احترقت وطلعت شرات النفاخه اللي فيها ماي ويبس الحرق وطابت ريولي بس آثار الحرق لين يومج موجوده بس والله يا اختي صارلي اسبوع وانا احط خلطتج على الحرق واقسم بالله انه علامة الحرق خفت بواااااايد. مشكوووره فديتج الله يفرح قلبج شرات ما فرحتي قلوبن[/QUOTE*


*يتبع الرجاء عدم الرد


أم جوري وحمني;13682978]بصراحة وصدق وامانة كل من شافني قال شو هذا البياض (قولوا ماشاء الله ) وكله بفضل من الله ثم الاخت الفاضلة أم زوزو الله يجزيها الخير ويسهل عليها دنيا وآخرة (قولوا آمين) وانا صار لي استخدم الخلطه خمس اسابيع بنتظام وفي وقت واحد يعني اغسل الوجه بصابون ببايا والصبح اغسلها بنفس الصابونة واحط واقي الشمس


غَـيث;54723158]انا جربت وهيا فعلا تبيض بس الصبر والمدوامة
انا ليا شهر وثلاث اسابيع تقريبا وفتحت درجتين بشكل ملحوظ
مع العلم اني حنطي


**وردة الربيــع;13301765]أنا استخدمتها بس لسه ما خلصت المدة اللي قلتي عليها لي تقريبا ثلاثة أسابيع أحطها في الليل ع الساعة وحدة وأنام وأروح الدوام وهي علي بس وجهي طبعا اغسلو كويس واحط واقي شمسي ولما اجي من الدوام اغسل بالليفة والصابون المغربي مدري طريقي صح ولالأ؟ الملاحظات فتحت تقريبا درجة وحدة أنا كنت ابغى اسألك انا لوني حنطي فاتح ينفع استمر وتعطيني لون زي نانسي عجرم خويتك متجننة على لونها ؟وفي بقع في ظهري ويديني خفت بنسبة 70%



ميرة99;13304245]مشكوره اخت أم زوزو وجزاك الله خيرا
انااليوم كملت شهر
نوع بشرتي دهنيه بمعنى الكلمه
الصابونه البابايا
انتائج اول اسبوع طلع فيني حبوب كثيره والبشره بدت بالتفتيح
ثاني اسبوع بدءت الحبوب تختفي ولله الحمد
ثالث اسبوع بشره صافيه ولله الحمد والكل يسال عن بشرتي صار فيه تحسن عن اول بكثيييييييييييير
ولله الحمد ومن بكرى ابدء بالشهر الثاني
واقول لاختنا أم زوزو جزاك الله الف خير وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك ولايحرمك الاجر ****لله
اختي اذا كان تعرفين صابونه للبشره الدهنيه او منظف او اي شىء لاني تعقت بشرتي حيل دهنيه
ومشكووووووووووووووره ماقصرتي



فاحه زرقاء;13310406]انابكره الثلاثاء اتم اسبوعين لاحظت تفتيح بسيط والصابون الي استخدمه نتروجينا
وان شاء الله راح استمر ومشكوره ياقلبي الله يوفقك[/quote]



ركواااز;13310817]اختي أم زوزو والله اني ادعي لك على هالخلطه 
انا استخدمهاا من ثلاث اسابيع وما علمت احد ابي يلاحظون وفعلا الكل سالني حتى شغالتي قالت مدام انتي وجه يجي كويس مرره..هههههههه وكان عندي كلف جنني ولكن ولله الحمد رااح تقريبا وباقي شي خفيف...وانا احط الخلطه في الليل وقبل لااحطهاا اغسل وجهي بغسول تايلندي وهو تقريبا مقشر وفي الصباح اغسل بصابون ميسور صندل الهندي وارطب بشرتي بمرطب فيتامين اي من بودي شوب..جزااكي الله خير والله يوفقك في حيااتك ويبيض وجهك يووم الحساااب۔


**.الأسطــــــورة..;13315339]تمنيت أفيدكن بس توني مستخدمتها مالي الاثلاث ايام..

وبأذن الله راح اعطيكم النتايج..

وألف شكر لصاحبة الخلطه..

أهنيكِ على سعة صدركِ وتجاوبكِ السريع..

مما يجعلنا نزيد ثقه بحضرتكِ..[/قوت



سكآيب عطر ܔْށ,;13322894]هلا ياقلبي

انا صار لي تقريبا 8 ايام والكل الحمدلله يمدح بشرتي وان شاء الله بستمر عليها لين احصل النتيجه اللي ابي مع اني بيضاء والحمد لله بس ابغى صفاء

واحطها يعني عالساعه 11 او 12 واغسلها الساعه 6 الصباح كنت اغسل بصابونةالببايا وبعدين صرت استخدم صابونة بيبي جونسن

الله يوفقك ويسعدك يارب[/q


**ليلةعمر;13324917]استعملت الخلطة 3 اسابيع وجهي يهبل منور بلمعة يازين الغلوس على شفايفي صار يبين خخخخ
طريقتي :

احطها بالليل اغسل الصباح بغسول نتروجينا بعدين احط كريم اولاي على وجهي وتحت العين لوريال والحممد لله تصدقون زوجي بحكم عمله بعيد عني ويجي من فترة لفترة يطالعني ويقول وجهك حلو انا فرحت ويكرر علي وانا ناسيه امر الخلطة افكر يعني انا حلوة بعدين كررها اكثر من مرة قلت له من زمان انا حلوة اول مرة تشوفني تدرون اش قال خخخخخخخخخخخخ



الـبـنـدري;13326383]احب اشكر اختي أم زوزو و ربي يوفقها دنيا و اخره و وين ما تقبل وجهها و الله يفتحها عليج و ينور وجهج و يزيدج من حيث لا تحتسبين يا اختي يا أم زوزو

انا بقولكم تجربتي اول ما شفت موضوع اختي أم زوزو سبحان الله ارتحت لكلامها و وثقت في خلطتها مدري ليش الهام جاني و قالي هالبنت ثقه و كلامها كله صحيح اشتريت الخلطه و استعملتها و الحين صارلي 15 يوم بالضبط احطها الساعه 12 تقريبا بالليل او 1 و قبلها اغسل وجهي بغسول و بعدين انظفه بسكينول و بعدها احط الخلطه على كل وجهي و رقبتي من جدام و من الخلف و اغسلها الظهر الساعه 12 او احيانا لما اكون سهرانه اخليها 6 ساعات او 7 ساعات و اغسلها لما اجي اغسلها اغسلها بغسول و بعدها انظف بسكينول و بعدها احط كريم يولاي للتفتيح

النتايج وجهي فتح ما شاء الله و صار لونه ابيض على وردي يعني كاني حاطه كريم اساس انا اساسا بيضه بس مو ذاك البياض المبهر و فيني هالات حوال عيني اللي لاحظته ان الهالات خفت بس بعدها ماراحت بس خفت كثير عن اول و خصوصا كان فوق جفني غامج اغمج من لوني فتح بدرجه كبيره و لون وجهي صار حلو و الحمدالله رب العالمين على هالنتيجه انا الحين بكمل عليها شهرين و ان شاء الله راح اوقفها و بعدها بستخدم كريم بين للمحافظه على البياض و للعلم من كثر فرحتي حتى لما اطلع ما احط غير كريم يولاي للتفتيح و احيانا امرر عليه بودره خفيفه


و الله اني ادعيلج يا اختي أم زوزو كل ما شفت هالنتايج الحلوه على وجهي جعل ربي يفرحج و يوسع عليج و ينولج كل اللي في بالج و يرزقج الجنه


مانة2003;13522524]انا صارلي شهر استعمل الخلطه
النتيجه

وجهي ما فتح لحد الان

رقبتي فتحت

ايديني فتحت بشكل فضيع والكل لاحظ ما شاء الله

والكل يسلني عن الخلطه[/qu


**لشاهد الله اني كنت ناوية انزل في المنتدي موضوع عنوانه ( أأأررروع خلــــطــة لارووع أم زوزو) ..
بس بصراحة ولاتضحكين علي ماعرف الطريقة لجل انزل موضوع بالمنتدي يمكن لاني مادخل النت كثير...........

عالعموم نرجع لتجربتي مع خلطتك الخيالية بمعني الكلمة بجد...
انا استخدمها بنفس طريقتك والشاهد ربي انى حسيت انه بانت بالظبط بعد 10 ايام ولما كملت 15 يوم بانت معي اكثررررر...
تصدقين زوجت اخوي تزورنا كل اسبوعين مرة وسئلتني وقلت لها السررررررعند أم زوزو وخبرتها بالخلطة والله حتى اختي شرتها واستعملتها مرررة اعجبتها ,,,، جزاكي الله خير



ام لولو ونانا;13332593]حبيبتي أم زوزو الله يسعدك ويفرحك زي ما فرحتيني

انا لي 3 اسابيع على الخلطة والفرق واضح جدا واستخدم صابونة البابايا وبشرتي عادية واثار حب الشباب اللي في وجهي خفت كثيييييييييير عن اول واللي في ظهري خفت بس باقي عليها شوي والحين داخله في الاسبوع الرابع وباذن الله تكون النتايج احلى بكثير
والله اني صايرة احب المرايا كل شوي اروح اطالع وجهي الحمد لله
وعلى فكرة من الاسبوع الثاني اختي وامي لاحظو الفرق وسالوني ايش مسوية في نفسك محلوة اليوم ماشاء الله عليكي وانا اتعمدت اني مااقول من قبل عشان اشوف متى يبان التغيير
اما زوجي طبعا ماقدرت اخبي عليه لانه يشوفني وانا احط الخلطة علما بانه في البداية كان يخوفني ويقول انا خايف لايجيك شي ولا تتشوهين ومن هذا الكلام وانا قلت له انا ياما شفت خلطات كريمات لكن عمري ما تجرأت اجربها الاهذي الخلطة سبحان الله من اول ماشفتها ارتحت للخلطة ولصاحبتها وحسيتها صادقة وتبغى تفيد البنات من قلبها
يارب بيض وجهي ووجه اختي أم زوزو يوم تسود وجوه امين


وعلى فكرة كنت ناويه انزل موضوع اشكرك فيه على الخلطة واكتب النتيجة الحلوة عشان الكل يستفيد والي كانت مترددة تتشجع والله يوفق الجميع 




*
*
*






__________________

الدلكة التركية لبياض ناصع زيت ام زوزو لتطويل الشعر الخلطة السحرية لفرد الشعر بالاعشاب 0542655017​


----------

